

Open Whisper Systems  Jobs - aw3c2
https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/

======
eyeareque
I personally liked the "not really benefits" section :)

------
phantom_oracle
and yet ...

no remote opportunities for talented individuals living all over the world?

~~~
eyeareque
You could ask--but you have to understand that small teams thrive from working
in the same space as it gives easier collaboration. Also, Hallway and lunch
conversations are pretty impactful. But, I think this shouldn't stop you from
applying, if you can contribute significantly while working remote, go for it.

